# BBC Science Film - Embarking on Egg freezing? We would like to hear from you.



## zmilneBBC (Nov 27, 2015)

Embarking on freezing your eggs? Feeling overwhelmed? We would like to hear from you.

The Truth About Fertility is a new, one off documentary fronted by One Show presenter Alex Jones.

We are looking at all the key advances in fertility treatments, separating the science from the fiction and exploring the personal experiences of anyone thinking about conceiving, now or in the future. 

As part of this journey we will be looking at egg freezing. We're interested in talking to women who have recently made the decision to freeze their eggs and are now considering their options. Whether you're single, in a relationship, in your teens or in your forties, we'd like to hear from you and potentially follow you on your egg freezing journey, either at home or abroad.

If you're in your twenties, early thirties or younger, you've no doubt been affected by all the public advice about not leaving children too late. Perhaps you're frustrated that evolution hasn't caught up with the fact that many women your age are simply happy child free for a few more years, but you feel you ought to insure yourself against a childless future.

If you're in your late thirties or forties, you're the first generation to reach childbearing age since feminism changed the playing field. You could make your own choices about work, contraception, abortion, marriage and all the advice you received was about avoiding pregnancy rather than remembering not to leave it too late. Perhaps you're worried about your egg reserve, the quality of your eggs, and the possibility you've left even freezing too late? Perhaps you feel angry that no one told you about “the fertility cliff” at 35.

The number of women freezing their eggs in The UK has quadrupled in the past year. Along with that the number of egg freezing clinics has grown exponentially, and many women are feeling just as bewildered as you. Sharing your story will not only help other women in your position, it'll also help doctors and clinicians to better understand the feelings and wishes of their patients.

Contact Anna Keel – [email protected] or Zoe Milne - [email protected]


----------

